# Anyone in Brooklyn New York?



## MAYBTMRW (Oct 13, 2008)

We're thinking seriously about packing up shop and taking it to a suite in a commercial building in Brooklyn, New York this year. We have no means of stepping on anyones toes what so ever. We'd love more than anything to be friends. The risk factor obviously has us on the edge of our seats as well as the cost of commercial rent. We're a manual spot color process printing shop with a 6 color/4 station Hopkins press that also brands our own shirts that we have gotten immense positive feedback from. At this time we are in the beginning stages of planing this out but have been making multiple trips & staying with friends in the area a couple times a month to get a grasp of the neighborhoods and location options.

Anyone have any input on making this kind of dive?


----------

